# Residency in UAE for Pakistani medical graduates



## Mariam Ibrahim (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey, Im a 4th yr Medical Student from DMC, Karachi, Pakistan. I was wondering if I can do my Residency in Internal Medicine from UAE right after house job, without having to do FCPS and training in Pakistan first. Ive researched on it, but I cant figure out if their Residency programmes are for Pakistani Medical Graduates.


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

I don't think you need to have FCPS in order to do post-grad training in UAE but I might be wrong. Best idea would be to email the post-graduate training organization in UAE directly to find out their eligibility requirements.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is a link giving some information regarding the application procedure for the Government of Dubai:

Dubai Residency Training Program FAQ

An FCPS degree is not required. They ask for an MBBS (or equivalent) from a WHO approved university.

Here is more information: About the Dubai Residency Training Program

Hope this helps!


----------



## Maaz (Oct 6, 2012)

is the house job must for the IMGs to apply for this post ? because i have graduated from CHINA
thanks


----------



## sadi (Sep 6, 2008)

it will be of great help if any one who has given the test share his or her experiance here


----------



## ZS_70 (Nov 29, 2013)

Can someone help me finding the form to apply for DRTP ?


----------



## aiman jalil (Apr 12, 2014)

hy i recently joined your community my question is should i do mrcp to secure seat in abu dhabi residency program as i have done mbbs from dmc and my house job is about to end .im planning to move abu dhabi .Kindly do tell me soon as i have researched on this topic a lot and i came to know that their nationals or usmle or mrcp are given prority first so kindly advice me for this and please post any information regarding mrcp preparation admission fees etc ....thank you


----------

